# Bran Muffins



## marytexas (Oct 25, 2004)

I used to have a wonderful recipe for bran muffins.  I could freeze them before cooking or keep the batter in the refrigerator for a few days.
Would any of you have this recipe?
Thanks


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Refrigerator Bran Muffins: 

2 1/2 tsp baking soda water; boiling
1/2 cup margarine
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
2 cups kellogg's all bran cereal
1 cup bran flakes cereal
2 1/2 cup flour
2 cups buttermilk

Dissolve baking soda in boiling water. Set aside to cool. Cream butter and sugar. Beat in eggs. Add cereals, flour, and buttermilk and mix by hand. Stir in soda water. Batter can be kept in the frig for up to 6 weeks. Bake in muffin pans for 30 mins. in 375° oven.
Note - do not use the batter for at least 24 hrs. or it won't be softened and blended. And never stir the after the first mixing - just scoop and use.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

I have two. I prefer the first one since it is all from scratch, but the second one is very tasty as well.

Bran Muffins
3 c Wheat bran 
1 c water, boiling 
1 c Sugar 
1/2 c Butter or margarine 
2  Eggs, beaten
2 1/2 c Flour 
2 1/2 ts Baking soda 
1 ts Salt 
2 c Buttermilk 
1/2 c Raisins (opt.) 
1/2 c Pecans (opt.) 

1.Put 1 c of the wheat bran in a small bowl. Add the boiling water, stir once and let stand to soften.
2.Cream the butter/margarine and sugar in a mixing bowl. Add the beaten eggs to the butter/margarine mixture, and mix well.
3.Combine the flour soda and salt in a mixing bowl. Combine the remaining wheat bran, the softened bran, and the flour mixture, stir. Add the egg mixture to the flour/bran mixture alternately with the buttermilk. Stir until thoroughly mixed. 
4.Pour into a plastic container with a tight lid. Store in the refrigerator for a minimum of 12 hours and a maximum of 6 weeks. 
5.To make muffins, preheat the oven to 400F. Add raisins and pecans to the batter if using. Spoon the batter into teflon-lined or buttered muffin tins, filling them 2/3 full. Bake 18 minutes and serve.

Quick and Easy Bran Muffins
1 c Bran buds cereal 
1 c Boiling water 
3/4 c Margarine, room temperature 
1 c Sugar 
2 c Low-fat buttermilk 
2 1/2 c AP flour 
2 1/2 ts Baking soda 
1 ts Cinnamon 
1/2 ts Nutmeg 
1/2 c Raisins, chopped prunes or chopped apricots
2 c Extra-fiber bran cereal 

Preheat oven to 400 F. Line muffin tins with paper liners.
1.In a small bowl, combine bran buds and water. Mix well and set aside.
2.In a large mixing bowl, cream margarine and sugar. Add buttermilk and mix until well blended.
3.In another bowl, sift flour, soda, cinnamon, and nutmeg together. Make a well in the dry ingredients and add bran mixture and milk mixture. Stir just to blend. Add dried fruit and extra-fiber bran and mix gently.
4.Spoon batter into muffin cups and bake 18-20 minutes. Remove from pan from oven. Let cool 5 minutes, then remove muffins to wire cooling rack. Serve warm or cool completely, cover, and store in refrigerator or freezer for later use. Batter can be store up to 4 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

My recipe is similar, so I won't post, but here's another way to use the batter - make pancakes. They really come out good :P


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

You're right - pancakes are great. So are cookies with the same batter!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 25, 2004)

All of these bran muffins made my mouth water.  I used to get them in a restaurant in Long Beach honey, brown sugar, butter and pecans..  Anyone have any suggestions.  They would not give out the recipe and I have not been able to duplicate it.

Edited Tuesday:  somehow part of this got left out.  There was honey, brown sugar, butter and pecans put into the  muffin tins before the batter was put in so it was like a pineapple upsidedown cake.  Sorry


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

OK - I have two. The first might be the closest. You could surely substitute honey for either the molasses or maple syrup in either recipe.  I love all things maple, so I think the second is wonderful!

Ultimate Bran Muffins
1 1/4 c AP flour 
1/4 c Whole wheat flour 
1 1/4 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
3/4 ts Salt 
1 1/4 ts Ground cinnamon 
3/4 ts Ground allspice 
1/2 ts Nutmeg, freshly ground 
7 tb Unsalted butter, softened 
1/2 c Dark brown sugar, plus 2 tb Dark brown sugar 
2 Eggs 
2 1/2 ts Vanilla extract 
3 tb Molasses 
1/4 c Sour cream 
1 c Buttermilk, plus 3 tb Buttermilk 
1 1/2 c Wheat bran 
1/2 c Raisins 
1/2 c Nuts (walnuts or pecans)

Preheat oven to 375F with the rack in the middle. Grease muffin tins.
1.Mix flours,  baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, allspice, and nutmeg in medium bowl; set aside.
2.Beat butter in a large bowl with electric mixer until light and fluffy, 1 to 2 minutes. Add brown sugar, increase speed, and cream until combined and fluffy.
3.Add eggs one at a time, beating thoroughly before adding the next. 
4.Beat in vanilla, molasses, and sour cream until thoroughly combined and creamy. 
5.Beat in buttermilk gradually, and then half the flour mixture until combined.
6. Beat in remaining flour mixture until incorporated and slightly curdled looking, scraping the sides of the bowl. Stir in bran, raisins, and nuts.
7.Divide batter evenly among muffin cups. Bake about 25 minutes or until muffins tet done. Do not overbake. Cool on a wire rack about 5 minutes. Remove muffins from tin and serve warm.

Maple Bran Muffins
3/4 c Wheat bran 
1/2 c Milk  
1/2 c Maple syrup 
1 Egg, slightly beaten 
1/4 c Oil 
1 1/4 c Whole wheat flour 
3 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/3 c Nuts, chopped (walnuts or pecans)
Glaze:
Chopped walnuts 
1 tb Butter, soft 
1/2 c Confectioners sugar 
1 tb Maple syrup 

Preheat oven to 400F. Grease muffin tins.
1.Combine bran, milk and maple syrup. Mix in egg and oil. 
2.Combine flour, baking soda, salt and nuts. Add bran mixture, stirring until just moistened. 
3.Divide batter into greased muffin tins. Bake for 18-20 minutes. 
4.For the glaze, combine ingredients, stirring to blend, and spread over warm muffins.


----------



## marytexas (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you all.  I'm going to try them this week.  I always remember making these when my kids were little.  I would make them in foil cupcake papers and freeze them on a cookie sheet, then put them in a ziploc bag.  My son would put his in the microwave and then take his shower to get ready for school.  In Chicago winters, you needed a nice healthy hearty breakfast.  Thanks so much for bringing it back.


----------

